# Onuté Norbutaité is amazing here style remind me old Penderecki that cool



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love her composition, she is a visionary, a mystic, i will purchased more than naxos released, i was incredibely impressed if not mezmerized by her music.

It has somsort of blue print like Penderecki ''st luke passion'' yep, but she has her rown flavor,hey how come no one ever told me about her hmm?

Than i would like to says sometime she remind me of some of Ligeti works, i had multiple listen of Tred dei matris and will purchased the other naxos offering.

She has became an instant favorite among , my classsical music mandatory listen, p.s any info on her work what i would like beside naxos, she is my '' découverte de l'année'' no one ever told me about her nor did i heard from her , by my own i discovered her music see, she deserve to be put on a podium and is cruelly underrated , one of the best kept secret of naxos has to offer.

Very intense & etheric, magical, you guys like her works, im so darn amazed :tiphat:


----------

